# How do I give an oatmeal bath?



## CloudyCandyx

Sherlock's got some dry skin going on. I put him on my black shirt and I noticed some white flakes, but they didn't move and looked like just that, flakes, so I don't think it's mites. He's been a bit of a grouch too, but he hasn't really been scratching or anything. I think it's a combination of the dry weather and the fact that his adult quills are growing in really fast. My skin's a bit dry and itchy too so I feel his pain.

But my point is, he needs something to soften his skin a bit. I don't really know how to give him an oatmeal bath that'll really help. I've heard things about using a toothbrush to scrub shampoo in; is that a good idea? He seems to be okay in shallow water, he mostly just runs around and tries to break free, so I'm not concerned about him getting scared or anything. I just want to know the proper, uh, method I guess. Also, is there anything I can do to help him have some fun? Probably not, but I want to see if I can help him enjoy the occasional bath. Thanks!!


----------



## Lilysmommy

A humidifier might help both of you with the dry skin, if you wanted to purchase one.

For a bath, just get a can of regular, non-instant oatmeal. Put a handful in a sock or something, and squish it around in the water. The water will get cloudy as you do that. Make sure the water is warm, but not too hot (test with the inside of your wrist, where the skin is more sensitive). Also make sure that it's no higher than his armpits, so that he doesn't go under. It helps a lot of hogs if you put a piece of fleece or something in the bottom of the sink to give them a bit more traction. Just pop him in carefully (butt first, so he knows he's going into water before his face is near it) and use a cup to get him wet all over. Make sure you don't get water in his eyes/ears/nose. You can also put a capsule of flaxseed oil in the rinse water to help with the dry skin. Toothbrushes can be used, but it's not to scrub the soap in, but to help clean the quills off, if there's something that's stuck on a bit more.

I'm not sure that you can convince him to really enjoy his baths. Most hedgehogs don't like water at all, and many will panic at bath time. Some things that may help him relax though, that I've read from other people - dim the lights if you can, or bathe him in a tub in a room that you can keep only one light on or something; or bathe him in the tub, where there's a deep end and shallow end and let him choose which end to be in. You could also offer mealies during the bath to associate it with good things, maybe.


----------



## CloudyCandyx

Lilysmommy said:


> A humidifier might help both of you with the dry skin, if you wanted to purchase one.
> 
> For a bath, just get a can of regular, non-instant oatmeal. Put a handful in a sock or something, and squish it around in the water. The water will get cloudy as you do that. Make sure the water is warm, but not too hot (test with the inside of your wrist, where the skin is more sensitive). Also make sure that it's no higher than his armpits, so that he doesn't go under. It helps a lot of hogs if you put a piece of fleece or something in the bottom of the sink to give them a bit more traction. Just pop him in carefully (butt first, so he knows he's going into water before his face is near it) and use a cup to get him wet all over. Make sure you don't get water in his eyes/ears/nose. You can also put a capsule of flaxseed oil in the rinse water to help with the dry skin. Toothbrushes can be used, but it's not to scrub the soap in, but to help clean the quills off, if there's something that's stuck on a bit more.
> 
> I'm not sure that you can convince him to really enjoy his baths. Most hedgehogs don't like water at all, and many will panic at bath time. Some things that may help him relax though, that I've read from other people - dim the lights if you can, or bathe him in a tub in a room that you can keep only one light on or something; or bathe him in the tub, where there's a deep end and shallow end and let him choose which end to be in. You could also offer mealies during the bath to associate it with good things, maybe.


I figured I wouldn't be able to get him to enjoy a bath, but it's always worth asking. Thanks for the help though, he'll definitely appreciate it.


----------

